# duct tape



## Ana J.

hola!!!! alguien pudiera ayudarme para saber que equivale en español al "duct tape"  gracias


----------



## aurilla

Ya realizaste un búsqueda?


----------



## Ana J.

si , pero la traducci[on me señala "cinta adhesiva de tela" lo que no me ayuda...


----------



## Papalote

Hola, Ana J.

Si nos pudieras dar màs informaciòn nos ayudarìa a entender por que no te siive lo de cinta adhesiva de tela, ya que eso exactamente es el duct tape. Aqui te doy la definiciòn inglesa, que encontré en Dictionary.com.

*duct tape *_n._ 
A usually silver adhesive tape made of cloth mesh coated with a waterproof material, originally designed for sealing heating and air-conditioning ducts.Espero te sirva,

Hasta +

Papalote


----------



## Ana J.

gracias "papalote" ya se de que estoy hablando..... ya se que clase de cinta es y creo que no existe traduccion


----------



## Ainat

Hola a todos!

Ese tipo de cinta yo la conozco como "cinta gris" asi le llaman en México aunque muchas veces la he escuchado nombrar como "cinta de secuestros" en tono de broma. Por que es la cinta que usan los secuestradores por ser muy resistente.

Pero en la ferretería yo la he pedido como "cinta gris" sin ningún problema...

Corrijo: "cinta plateada" también

Saludillos desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## Ana J.

gracias "again" Ainat..... y de verdad que estas lejos, pero aun asi... me ayudaste .
mil saludos


----------



## aurilla

Lo encontré: www.proz.com/kudoz/26320

En realidad es una cinta adhesiva impermeable.


----------



## neskatxoa

He encontrado lo siguiente: 

*Cintas americanas de tela reforzada*

Lo he encontrado en la web de la empresa española TECNA (tecna.es) No sé si este término variará en función del país en el que se utilice.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Cierto, en España siempre se han llamado "cinta americana".

Saludos.


----------



## araceli

En Argentina le decimos *cinta para embalaje.*


----------



## cirrus

Pero duct tape es más fuerte y cuesta bastante más que cinta de embalaje. Se usa para todo tipo de chapuzas - lo de secuestros por ejemplo.


----------



## araceli

Tienes razón, cirrus, no es cinta de embalaje.
Me olvidé de leer que decía que era de tela, gracias.


----------



## salvadorp

Como dice LadyBlakeney, ese tipo de cinta gris impermeable, que siempre la vemos en las series y películas norteamericanas, siempre se ha traducido al castellano como "Cinta americana"... nunca he oido otra traducción al respecto.

Cinta de embalar o precinto son términos generales para cintas de ese tipo... pero que sea gris, impermeable, y resistente (salvo si la intentas cortar transversalmente que es cuando no es tan dura), siempre, siempre se traduce como cinta americana.

Un saludo


----------



## aguayajo

Me perdonas, Salvadorp. No hay tal cosa como "siempre, siempre se traduce como tal o cual". Never say never y never say always. Si dices "cinta americana" en mi país, Colombia, ni se les ocurriría a los lectores que se trata de "duct tape". Mientras que cinta adhesiva gris impermeable sí lo entenderían. No cabe en el espacio de mi traducción y tendré que buscarle otra solución pero no le pondré americana. Quizás sea así en la madre patria, pero...


----------



## Nenita75

Wow! Que buena onda que encontre este sitio con estos foros! Nunca imagine que existia un sitio donde uno pudiera encontrar la respuesta (o alguna forma de respuesta) a su pregunta sobre traduciendo el inglés al español. En mi trabajo muchas veces me encuentro en la situacion de tener que preguntarle a alguna amistad, de Mexico, el como decir cierta palabra correctamente. Las personas por quien estoy traduciendo generalmente son de Mexico, aunque algunos son de Centro-America; El Salvador y Guatemala.

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!!

We are having an event for teens at the library and they will be making an ipod cover out of duct tape....pretty cool, right?


----------



## PattyReference

Hola
 
A proposito de este tema les cuento que en Uruguay a este tipo de cinta se le llama Cinta Pato.
Jajajajaja  y recién ahora me doy cuenta que deben haber inventado el término a propósito de que Duct suena tan parecido a Duck.
Increíble como se dan las cosas.
Saludos, 
Patty​


----------



## anakim3267

Je, esto arrancó en el 2006. Pero igual aporto que en Arg siempre la escuché como "silver tape", directamente en ingles.


----------



## abelmendozaramirez

Ana J. said:


> gracias "papalote" ya se de que estoy hablando..... ya se que clase de cinta es y creo que no existe traduccion


 no se que quiera decir papalote pero en Perú lo conocemos como Esparadrapo que sirve mucho en medicina para sujetar agujas y otros en los cuerpos de los pacientes.


----------



## abelmendozaramirez

duct tape es Esparadrapo en Perú que sirve para adherir o sujetar agujas y gasas o algodones en las heridas en los cuerpos de los pacientes en hospitales y centros asintenciales.


----------



## kmsprincess

abelmendozaramirez said:


> duct tape es Esparadrapo en Perú que sirve para adherir o sujetar agujas y gasas o algodones en las heridas en los cuerpos de los pacientes en hospitales y centros asintenciales.



Hmm, no estoy de acuerdo. Creo que te refieres a "surgical tape" o "first aid tape." Aquí por lo menos esas cintas son distintas de la duct tape.


----------



## Aserolf

kmsprincess said:


> Hmm, no estoy de acuerdo. Creo que te refieres a "surgical tape" o "first aid tape." Aquí por lo menos esas cintas son distintas de la duct tape.


 De acuerdo contigo.
*Duct tape* es una cinta muuuuuy distinta a las que se usan en los hospitales o en el campo de la medicina. 

La verdad a mi me molestaría si me llegaran a poner _duct tape_ para sujetar una aguja a mi brazo o para ponerme una gasa!


----------



## Falcon289

No quiero complicar las cosas, pero veo que todo el mundo cree que "duct tape" es de color gris o plateado.  Bueno.  Aqui en Baja, y por cierto en los E.U., "duct tape" puede ser blanco, azul, negro, y probablamente otros colores que yo todavia no he visto.  Yo personalmente tengo un rollo de color negro en un cajón en mi cocina ahora mismo.


----------



## MonikaUSA

PattyReference said:


> A proposito de este tema les cuento que en Uruguay a este tipo de cinta se le llama Cinta Pato.
> Jajajajaja  y recién ahora me doy cuenta que deben haber inventado el término a propósito de que Duct suena tan parecido a Duck. Increíble como se dan las cosas.


Hello, *PattyReference*. This is exactly what I was  thinking! Unless you're a handyman or old enough to know better, you  might just say 'duck tape' instead of _duct tape_.  I love this translation: _Cinta Pato . _


----------



## estefabera

Just to get the topic clear, in Perú we use the word "esparadrapo" for the kind of tape that is used for medical purposes.

However, the duct tape you guys are asking about, we would call it "cinta plateada" as some of have mentioned.

Hope it helped!


----------



## cirrus

In the UK while you can get grey or silver duct tape, more often it's black.


----------



## JennyTW

abelmendozaramirez said:


> no se que quiera decir papalote pero en Perú lo conocemos como Esparadrapo que sirve mucho en medicina para sujetar agujas y otros en los cuerpos de los pacientes.


"Papalote" es el nombre de un forero que ha contestado a la pregunta. 

Esparadrapo existe igualmente en España pero "duct tape" es otra cosa, bastante más fuerte y cara. 

Si que existe traducción (aquí es "cinta americana"), pero varía según la región, así que hay que tener en cuenta a quien va dirigida la traducción.


----------



## nandouru

¡Buenas tardes!

                 Le comento que hace 15 años trabajo en una ferretería en Montevideo, Uruguay y luego de algún tiempo, establecí la relación entre "duct-tape", "duck-tape" y "cinta pato".

¡Felicitaciones, Patty! ¡No se si estamos en lo correcto pero al menos coincidimos en la conclusión!

¡Saludos desde Montevideo, Uruguay!



PattyReference said:


> Hola
> 
> A proposito de este tema les cuento que en Uruguay a este tipo de cinta se le llama Cinta Pato.
> Jajajajaja  y recién ahora me doy cuenta que deben haber inventado el término a propósito de que Duct suena tan parecido a Duck.
> Increíble como se dan las cosas.
> Saludos,
> Patty​


----------



## iribela

nandouru said:


> ¡Buenas tardes!
> 
> Le comento que hace 15 años trabajo en una ferretería en Montevideo, Uruguay y luego de algún tiempo, establecí la relación entre "duct-tape", "duck-tape" y "cinta pato".
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones, Patty! ¡No se si estamos en lo correcto pero al menos coincidimos en la conclusión!
> 
> ¡Saludos desde Montevideo, Uruguay!



Hola.

Si tuvieras que atender a un cliente que busca un rollo de "cinta adhesiva de tela", ¿entenderías que te pide 'cinta pato'? ¿Y si pidiera 'cinta adhesiva plateada'?

Te pregunto para ver cuál comunica mejor la idea, sin decir "duct tape".

Cabe señalar también que hay una marca de duct tape "_Duck Tape",_ que hasta tiene la imagen de un patito en la etiqueta. Así que la asociación con el ave se ha hecho aquí también.

Saludos!


----------



## nandouru

_*¡Hola, estimada Iribela!


                 Pues luego de trabajar tantos años "aprendiendo" cómo la gente denomina a las cosas cuando no sabe su nombre, adoptas una extraña habilidad de interpretación hasta "gesticular" para saber qué te están pidiendo.

"Cinta adhesiva de tela" ya sería una definición casi profesional, diría yo. Para el caso de "cinda adhesiva plateada", aunque se entiende perfectamente, nunca me la habían pedido así. Por estos lados, la conjunción "cinta adhesiva" incita a la gente a pensar en las "cinta adhesiva transparente" (o "Cin Cel Cur", como también la llaman, dada una marca de ellas), ya que si te piden "cinta aisladora" y tu le dices "¿la adhesiva?", te dicen "no, la de los electricistas", sin pensar que esa cinta también "es adhesiva". La gente no analiza los términos, cosa que para los ferreteros en muy común hacer.

Espero haber sido claro. ¡Me encantó tu comentario, Iribela!

¡Muchas gracias!

Fernando.*_




iribela said:


> Hola.
> 
> Si tuvieras que atender a un cliente que busca un rollo de "cinta adhesiva de tela", ¿entenderías que te pide 'cinta pato'? ¿Y si pidiera 'cinta adhesiva plateada'?
> 
> Te pregunto para ver cuál comunica mejor la idea, sin decir "duct tape".
> 
> Cabe señalar también que hay una marca de duct tape "_Duck Tape",_ que hasta tiene la imagen de un patito en la etiqueta. Así que la asociación con el ave se ha hecho aquí también.
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## iribela

@ nandouru: 
¡Gracias por la detallada respuesta! 
En resumen, como para tantas otras cosas, no hay _una_ traducción para 'duct tape'. Queda claro que si alguien te pide cinta adhesiva plateada o de tela, sabrás que no son charrúas


----------



## nandouru

_*¡Pues esa es una inteligente y veraz acotación (la de los "charrúas)!


Realmente en la Ferretería, he aprendido mucho de vocabulario...así como también de "deformaciones" de la lengua. Con mi jefa tenemos un "sinfín" de vocablos que la gente utiliza erróneamente.

¡Es un gran placer que te agrade mi respuesta!

¡Saludos desde La Unión, Montevideo, Uruguay!*_


----------



## Vell Bruixot

abelmendozaramirez said:


> duct tape es Esparadrapo en Perú que sirve para adherir o sujetar agujas y gasas o algodones en las heridas en los cuerpos de los pacientes en hospitales y centros asintenciales.



Esparadrapo is thin medical tape.  Nada que ver con duct tape, a menos que practicas la cirugía en los robots.


----------



## Rubns

Por aquí la llamamos: _cinta americana._ Pero estoy seguro que habrá gente que la llame "cinta de tela" o simplemente "cinta gris".

Saludos.


----------



## GanimedesARG

En Argentina también la conocemos como "cinta de plomo" por el color.


----------

